# CAD GXL2200 Cardioid Condenser Microphone won't work.



## engator (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello, I bought a  CAD GXL2200 Cardioid Condenser Microphone about two weeks ago with a stand and the power supply, a Behringer PS400 Ultra-Compact Phantom Power Supply showed up a few days ago. I have the mic set up on the stand next to me with a XLR cable going into the power supply (which is plugged in and set to 48v) and from the power supply I have a radio shack XLR cable that goes from that into a USB port in my computer. It still didn't work for a bit but I moved it to another port then the computer installed the drivers for the device by itself (none of the parts came with any CD's or manuals) and it worked for about ten minutes. Then I moved it and it stopped, no matter what I do, it won't work again. My OS is Windows 7 so if I could please get some help I would really appericate it.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test it on another PC. 

My first thought would be a hardware fault. Either the mic or cable. Testing will confirm a PC or mic hardware issue.


----------



## Rashard1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Yea, I have the same problem and I use what you have expect you're computer I have a MACBOOK PRO but I've tried it on windows 8 & windows 7, the mic is fine it's just that when I record my vocals go up and down right? Like those lines go up and down it's like my voice. But when I press play its like I'm MUTED. I'm thinking about getting a blue icicle USB converter it seem to work when i look on videos should I ditch the phantom power box and the female XLR cable and go for the USB Blue icicle? I really dont wanna spend anymore money! Please respond?


----------

